#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-26
<ypwong> JackYu, ping
<JackYu> ypwong, pong
<ypwong> JackYu, beta1 想不想默认用 xmir?
<JackYu> ypwong，我觉得还不行。
<JackYu> 还没有仔细测试过，不过我的已经安装了xmir，经常出问题。
<JackYu> 你们有没有测试过？
<ypwong> JackYu, 简单测过而已
<JackYu> 感觉如何？
<ypwong> 出什么问题？
<ypwong> jzheng, 发现外接显示器有问题
<JackYu> 我使用过程中有两个问题：1）投影是不能设置分辨率，只能投3/4的屏幕；2）异常关机。
<ypwong> JackYu, ^
<JackYu> 还在还不确定一定跟Xmir有关，但可能性很大：）
<JackYu> FJKong, happyaron他们有何反馈呢？
<ypwong> 能不能把出现问题之后，把 kern.log*, Xorg.0.log* 发过来看看
<JackYu> OK
<ypwong> JackYu, 有没有打算参加 vUDS?
<JackYu> 有啊
<JackYu> 本来提了三个BL，但时间有点晚，上周四才提的，目前还没进去。。。
<JackYu> 我想了一下，这次还是去参加其它session吧，UK相关这块我们CCN已经讨论过了，老外也不太感兴趣。
<JackYu> ypwong，你觉得呢？
<JackYu> 我看这次Client上有好几个session都值得去听一下。
<ypwong> JackYu, 同意
<happyaron> JackYu: 你能测试一下现在 youker-assistant/0.1 分支吗？
<happyaron> JackYu: 我正在下最新的dailybuild还要挺久的
<JackYu> happyaron, 我测试过了，OK。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-27
<ypwong> JackYu, hi
<JackYu> happyaron, ping
<maclin> ypwong,ping
<ypwong> maclin, pong
<maclin> 最新的daily ISO登录有问题，我看日志好像和fcitx有关，但是不能定位，你也帮忙分析一下？
<maclin> 我把log文件发你邮箱
<ypwong> maclin, ok
<happyaron> JackYu: pong
<ypwong> maclin, 登录有问题是什么问题？
<JackYu> happyaron, 关于优客助手，你来联系人upload还是我来？
<happyaron> JackYu: 我来吧
<JackYu> happyaron, OK
<maclin> ypwong,无法登录，输入口令后没反应，按ESC后又回来了
<JackYu> thanks:)
<JackYu> maclin, pywong, 貌似我以前也碰见过这种情况。。。
<ypwong> maclin, 是安装完之后？
<maclin> ypwong，不论是安装还是Live模式，都是这样
<ypwong> maclin, live 模式不用登录吧？
<maclin> 我看日志好像自动登录失败了，此时输入用户名ubuntukylin进行登录，也是无法登录
<ypwong> 在 lightdm 是看到有些问题
<ypwong> 但不确定是原因
<ypwong> 我让 happyaron 看看好了
<happyaron> ok
<happyaron> ypwong: 是说livecd吗？
<happyaron> ypwong: livecd那里一直都登录不了吧……
<happyaron> 我记得12.10时我测试过是这样
<happyaron> 自动登录然后注销，就登录不了了。
<maclin> 是的，我看x-0-greeter.log中有fcitx的DEBUG信息
<happyaron> maclin: 能把debug信息发给我吗？
<maclin> happyaron,注销后可以自己输入用户名登录
<maclin> 好的，马上
<ypwong> maclin : 是进不了 unity desktop，然后弹回到lightdm 界面？
<maclin> happyaron, gmail的那个邮箱吧？
<happyaron> maclin: 公司邮箱吧
<happyaron> maclin: aron.xu@canonical.com
<maclin> 直接还是停在登录的界面，没有弹回的过程
<maclin> happyaron, 已发
<happyaron> thanks
<happyaron> maclin: 没收到
<happyaron> 我再等一下吧。。
<happyaron> 收到了
<maclin> ok,thanks：）
<happyaron> maclin: 应该不是fcitx的问题
<maclin> 附件中图标标识的那个问题已经存在几天了，我还以为是ubiquity的问题，报了bug，但是没有关注
<happyaron> maclin: 那是小企鹅找dbus地址并连接上的调试信息
<happyaron> m
<happyaron> maclin: 标识？
<happyaron> 哪个呢
<maclin> 附件有一张图片，上面标题栏有好几层的那个
<happyaron> maclin: 哦，这是在虚拟机里吧？
<happyaron> 我也遇到了。
<maclin> 这个调试信息是在物理机上执行的，截图是在虚拟机中弄的
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 我在kvm/vbox上看到的现象和截图都一样
<maclin> 我是看installer目录下面debug中有一个glib的报错，网上查了一下，有人说编译fcitx时遇到过类似问题
<maclin> ubuntu的daily iso正常
<happyaron> maclin: 有连接么？网上说关于fcitx的
<maclin> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2929186
<maclin> 不完全一样的问题，但是报错类似
<happyaron> maclin: fcitxlog 的问题很早就就解决了
<happyaron> maclin: 当时是因为fcitx开启了debug，导致每一个事件都会输出调试日志
<happyaron> 但不是错误信息
<maclin> 恩，那就把这个排除了，看来是其他地方有问题
<happyaron> 嗯。
<maclin> happyaron,我有事出去一下，后面有问题再和你请教：）
<happyaron> 你们用最新的dailybuild安装有问题吗？
<happyaron> 安装程序各种crash啊。。。
<smartboyhw> happyaron, maybe the U1 integration
<smartboyhw> U1 = Ubuntu One
<happyaron> obviously I know what's U1, :)
<happyaron> jzheng: 测试机有什么known issue吗？
<happyaron> ...又reconnect了
<happyaron> 看来这个网段确实悲剧了。
<smartboyhw> happyaron, oh
<happyaron> 我现在天天断无数次
<happyaron> Kobe_Lee: ping
<JackYu> happyaron, hi
<happyaron> JackYu: hi
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> happyaron: hi
<JackYu> happyaron, hi, 优客助手入库的事情，能在feature freeze前搞定不
<ypwong> happyaron, 我连 freenode 没问题，最近连 canonical irc 也比之前稳定了
<ypwong> smartboyhw, U1 has known issue currently?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, in ubiquity yeah
<smartboyhw> Ubuntu GNOME is complaining
<happyaron> JackYu: 可以的
<happyaron> ypwong: 哦
<happyaron> smartboyhw: what? installer isssue?
<jzheng> JackYu, do we have session this time in vUDS?
<smartboyhw> happyaron, yep
<happyaron> smartboyhw: would yesterday's work?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, how U1 is related to ubiquity now?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, they added U1 integration
<smartboyhw> And now test reports from Ubuntu GNOME says it's crashing or somethign
<ypwong> smartboyhw, I don't the integration in yesterday's daily build
<smartboyhw> ypwong, ?
<ypwong> I dont' see
<happyaron> ypwong: 我今天断线非常厉害，可能是我这里网络的问题
<smartboyhw> ypwong, dunno
<smartboyhw> At least all of the test reports of theirs are crashing
<jzheng> happyaron, you are on the blacklist now, lol ...
<happyaron> jzheng: lol
<jzheng> happyaron, congratulations!
<happyaron> smartboyhw: would yesterday's image work?
<jzheng> happyaron, last time I fixed my problems by asking ypwong to ping my VPS from his VPS in HK.
<ypwong> I lol
<ypwong> s/I//
<happyaron> jzheng: maybe I need to change an ip...
<jzheng> JackYu, yes, strongly suggest to do that
<happyaron> me?
<jzheng> happyaron, yes, change your VPS's IP and also your ISP
<happyaron> ok
<jzheng> ypwong, so do you know if we have session in vUDS this time ?
<happyaron> I think I can install raring and upgrade to saucy?
<happyaron> would this work for ubuntukylin?
<jzheng> happyaron, install stock Ubuntu 13.04 and upgrade to UK 13.10?
<JackYu> happyaron, great:)
<happyaron> JackYu: yes
<happyaron> jzheng: yes
<ypwong> jzheng, nope
<ypwong> no session
<jzheng> ypwong, ok
<jzheng> ypwong, good to know, then I can go to sleep earlier
<jzheng> happyaron, I am not sure, ....
<JackYu> jzheng, no. After discussed to Anthony, we just join in UDS.
<happyaron> ok...
<jzheng> happyaron, but I think you raised a good question,
<happyaron> lol
<jzheng> happyaron, it is worth having a try
<happyaron> jzheng: is there any known issue to the notebook?
<jzheng> happyaron, maybe we can have doc to train people who are using stock Ubuntu to UK
<jzheng> happyaron, by upgrading to 13.10
<jzheng> lol ....
<jzheng> happyaron, the notebook you are using?
<JackYu> jzheng, yep, we discuss UbuntuKylin on UKDS and discuss Ubuntu on UDS:)
<jzheng> JackYu, ok, :)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ypwong happyaron Google doesn't allow me to join vUDS Hangouts
<smartboyhw> Due to that I'm < 18:(
<ypwong> smartboyhw, that's ...... silly
<ypwong> must raise it to ubuntu
<smartboyhw> ypwong, yeah
<ypwong> youths can't be discriminated
<ypwong> or shout in #ubuntu-uds-plenary :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, well, it's not Ubuntu's fault
<jzheng> happyaron, ?
<smartboyhw> It's Google's fault
<JackYu> Client 2 is interesting, but  can hear clear.
<happyaron> jzheng: yes
<happyaron> jzheng: I think it's v4400u
<JackYu> can not...
<jzheng> ok, happyaron, good news, we have found/fixed 27 bugs on that laptop in OEM image
<jzheng> happyaron, some of them are hang issues....
<jzheng> happyaron,  one is "System got hang before X service starts"
<jzheng> happyaron, good luck
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yeah but ubuntu chose google tool
<JackYu> jzheng, ypwong, happyaron, 明天上午准备去网易沟通一次，有木有童鞋一起去一下？
<smartboyhw> ypwong, http://smartboyhwubuntu.wordpress.com/2013/08/27/google-please-let-me-join-vuds/
<happyaron> jzheng: ...
<happyaron> jzheng: I see...
<JackYu> 10-12am, 五道口附近，anybody?
<happyaron> JackYu: 我明天已经有别的事情了。。。
<jzheng> JackYu, I have a meeting tomorrow morning
<ypwong> JackYu, 想去。。但估计抽不出时间
<ypwong> meeting with boss..
<smartboyhw> JackYu, so sad;P
<happyaron> jzheng: when did you fix that issue? raring?
<jzheng> happyaron, no, we only fix issue for precise
<happyaron> jzheng: are those issues ported to precise+N?
 * happyaron wanting to know if I'm lucky
<jzheng> happyaron, let me check
<happyaron> thx
<jzheng> happyaron, https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/2825495/
<happyaron> ok, disabling bluetooth...
<jzheng> happyaron, yes, that should work
<JackYu> 我在UDS上，好卡，IRC都时断时有。。。
<JackYu> OK，那我们明天先去，有消息再跟大家通报。
<JackYu> 看来VPN也不可靠。
<maclin> 我这边配起来了，但是好像只能看，没有发言的选项。以后要是在线的能配合PPT来讲就好了，听起来可能就没那么费劲……
<JackYu> 恩，可以切换。
<JackYu> 如果要发言的话，需要跟chair要链接。
<JackYu> 通过irc去要。
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-28
<lenky> Kobe_Lee
<lenky> Kobe_Lee,
<lenky> Kobe_Lee ping
<lenky> 我这边的配置向导完成了。不知道indicator做得如何了？需要帮忙不？写的代码在哪里啊？
<ypwong> lenky, indicator 是 FJKong 做
<lenky> 是啊 所以我在问啊
<lenky> 貌似最近两天都不在啊
<maclin> FJKong能否介绍一下进展？
<FJKong> maclin: 输入法的吗
<maclin> 对，indicator的？lenky这边已经完成了qimpanel的功能，如果差不多是不是可以找Aron打包测试了？
<maclin> 还有就是两边是不是需要联调一下？
<ypwong> maclin, 上次跟 FJKong 沟通是需要实现 全角/半角 和输入法切换
<FJKong> lenky: 那个获取输入法列表的你实现了吗
<ypwong> 但有部分不会弄，后来是说 FJKong 找上游沟通
<FJKong> 联系不上csslayer
<FJKong> 我这两天去那个dell大会帮忙来
<maclin> 昨天晚上看到他上线一会儿又下了
<maclin> 主要是什么地方有问题？需要lenky这边配合一起分析一下不？
<FJKong> 那一部分可能需要监控一下dubs
<FJKong> 看看别的怎么做
<ypwong> FJKong, 你今天是不是不用去 dellworld
<FJKong> 我昨天去了,今天aron去,明天我再去
<lenky> 上次商讨的indicator工作， 我这边的已经完成了。
<lenky> 上一周主要弄系统助手里的输入法配置向导后端，到上周六加班一天才全部弄玩，显示是由另外一个同事在和qml前端进行联调，刚maclin也看了，基本没什么问题，主要界面的文字描述和展示需要再调整一下。
<lenky> 整天开始，在弄金山快盘，我要先把金山快盘的框架搭起来，分成几个模块后，做金山快盘的同事就可以分开同时完成各自模块，9月底前出金山快盘1.0版应该没问题。
<ypwong> FJKong, 那今天把要理清的东西跟 lenky 一起弄清楚
<FJKong> ypwong: 好的
<FJKong> 另外 我这边的工作还需要装一下xmir
<FJKong> 上次joey已经试出来几个bug
<ypwong> FJKong, 还没装好？
<FJKong> 我昨天刚拿到测试机
<ypwong> uh..
<ypwong> 连系统装就 30 分钟的事情，如果已经有 image
<FJKong> 22kb的下载速度
<ypwong> FJKong, 还是先把 indicator 弄好再说
<FJKong> 好的
<lenky> 获取输入法列表的 我的配置向导这里就有实现
<lenky> https://github.com/lenky0401/fcitx-configtool-wizard/blob/master/youker-assistant/fcitxcfgwizard.cpp#L77
<FJKong> ok
<maclin> ypwong，赞同你的提议，让lenky和FJKong今天一起把问题梳理一下，后面好推进
<ypwong> :)
<FJKong> lenky: 现在indicator还需要加什么功能
<FJKong> 获取输入法, 设置全角半角
<lenky> 啊？
<lenky> 上次讨论不是说 现在indicator有的基本功能，qimpanel也要有么？
<FJKong> 除了虚拟键盘
<FJKong> 还有啥
<lenky> 你电脑没装fcitx？
<lenky> 看一下啊
<jzheng> FJKong, clicked on the icon, you will see all of the options on the list. We should implement all of them.
<lenky> 我不知道你已经做了哪些了
<jzheng> lenky, ypwong, FJKong: we should have filed the bug in LP for these tasks, I guessed?
<ypwong> jzheng, hmm.. as you like :)
<maclin> jzheng,+1
<maclin> we have proposed a blueprint: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+spec/client-1308-ubuntukylin-input-method-development
<jzheng> maclin, I see, but it is not detailed enough, I think.
<jzheng> then, if we don't have, anyone can file this bug and list what we need to do?
<jzheng> so that I think we can verify what task we have done, and what we have not
<jzheng> also we can let others to help verify the features based on those bugs,
<jzheng> btw, those bugs can be set as "Wishlist"
<maclin> +1, lenky proposes a bug about qimpanel, FJKong about indicator?
<jzheng> lenky, FJKong: any ideas?
<FJKong> fine with me
<jzheng> FJKong, ok, after you have the bug, please link it to https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+spec/client-1308-ubuntukylin-input-method-development
<FJKong> jzheng: got
<lenky> okay~
<jzheng> FJKong, lenky: thx, btw, I think we should file the bug against ubuntukylin, but I am not sure if we should "also affect" fctix or not?
<lenky> I donot kown how to affect the fcitx in lanuchpad.
<ypwong> jzheng, just file in ubuntukylin should be fine
<lenky> Maybe the fcitx's bug is managed by github or google groups, for example, https://github.com/fcitx/fcitx/issues?page=1&state=open
<ypwong> i think that's part of our new fcitx-qimpanel
<ypwong> lenky, yeah
<jzheng> there is "also affect" in the bug page once you have filed the bug against UK, but it is OK if we think it is not necessary to do that for fcitx. :)
<jzheng> e.g. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/937968
<jzheng> you can see it is filed against UK, but also for "smplayer".
<jzheng> you can make the decision by yourself, ;)
<lenky> Related bugs
<lenky> Bug #1217658: develop an indicator based on qimpanel 	New
<jzheng> lenky, great, thx
<jzheng> FJKong, waiting for yours. :)
<jzheng> lenky, can you also add more detailed items about what the target is ?
<ypwong> bug 1217658 should be assigned to FJKong instead of lenky?
<jzheng> ypwong, ah, yes, correct it now
<jzheng> :$
<smartboyhw> WHOA, you guys are so busy everyday ==
<ypwong> smartboyhw, yeah lots of things to do
<ypwong> what does == mean?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, == is -.-
<ypwong> doesn't look like a happy face
<smartboyhw> ypwong, no
<ypwong> :(
<ypwong> FJKong, are you clear how to complete the indicator now?
<FJKong> yes ,I am clear what to do, and now i am trying figure How to do it
<ypwong> FJKong, cool, let's briefly sync up at the end of the day
<JackYu> ypwong, I sent a email to you, about the input method discussion with sogou.
<JackYu> and jzheng.
<ypwong> thx
<ypwong> FJKong, hi
<ypwong> nice, new "Region & Languages" settings in Saucy!
<FJKong> ypwong:
<FJKong> ypwong: hi
<ypwong> FJKong, indicator 进行得怎样？
<FJKong> ypwong: 我在buglist上更新来进度
<FJKong> 今天加了获取输入法 不过好像有点问题,lenky说明天帮我看一下
<ypwong> FJKong, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1217658?
<FJKong> 是啊
<ypwong> 获取输入法什么问题？
<FJKong> 获取不到数据
<ypwong> FJKong, 使用什么方法获取的？
<FJKong> 代码那块就是用的lenky在配置向导的代码
<FJKong> 一样的
<ypwong> 原理是？
<ypwong> FJKong, ^
<happyaron> ypwong: 为神码0.1分支的youker-assistant要我手工用sudo运行一下daemon……
<happyaron> 貌似policykit的东西还没有在这里。。。
<ypwong> 汗。。。
<ypwong> 得问问 kobe 什么状况
<sj> 你们讨论的最新的0.1代码还是release上面发布的？
<sj> 如果是release上的，没有更新，没有policykit
<ypwong> sj, happyaron 说的是 0.1 bzr branch 里的
<sj> O
<sj> ypwong，0.1 分支里边有policykit代码，但功能还有些问题。
<Kobe_Lee> 是的，当初为了让可以入库，才建立0.1的，而我们继续在trunk上完善修改policykit后的功能修改
<Kobe_Lee> trunck上对应的policykit已经完成
<ypwong> happyaron ^^
<happyaron> ypwong: 但是他却把license文件改成了有那些policykit代码的。
<ypwong> happyaron, 明天改来得及吗？
<happyaron> ypwong: 不太清楚，我先看一下吧。
<happyaron> ypwong: 实在不行就ffe，一般问题不大
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-29
<happyaron> youker-assistant已经上传了。
<happyaron> 目前在 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+queue 等待ftp检查。
<happyaron> 这样就已经算是在ffe之前进去了，所以应该没什么问题。
<maclin> that's great! thanks aron:)
<happyaron>  /n
<happyaron> ypwong jzheng https://github.com/fcitx/fcitx/blob/master/COPYING.LIBS
<happyaron> JackYu: ^^
<jzheng> happyaron, hmmm
<JackYu> :)
<happyaron> jzheng: :)
<happyaron> jzheng: your nick name always hijack JackYu's, :P
<jzheng> lol...
<ypwong> happyaron, man.. that's 5 months ago, dunno why sogou doesn't know that
<ypwong> happyaron, but I think fcitx should abstract even more functions into dbus so plugins do not need to use libfcitx
<happyaron> ypwong: that would be really slow to run an input method engin
<happyaron> engine
<ypwong> may be
<happyaron> dbus is terribly slow in responsiveness
<ypwong> heh
<ypwong> can only try
<happyaron> ypwong: well there is known weekness in UI responsiveness, and the reason is dbus...
<ypwong> ok, sounds like a dead-end :\
<maclin> happyaron,ping
<happyaron> maclin: pong
<happyaron> maclin: 我有点事情要暂时离开一下，能给我留言或者写邮件吗？
<maclin> 好的，现在ubuntu-release上讨论上次说的那个问题
<maclin> 现在定位是由于我们卸载了ibus导致gnome-session和gnome-settings-daemon包被卸载，现在需要考虑换一种方式实现fcitx的默认设置:)
<happyaron> maclin: 装libibus* 貌似就可以
<maclin> happyaron,那还要不要卸载ibus？
<maclin> 还是卸载后把libibus装上？
<smartboyhw> ypwong, you are a DD right?
<smartboyhw> :P
<ypwong> I was but resigned
<ypwong> what's up
<smartboyhw> ypwong, resigned ==
 * smartboyhw wants somebody to sponsor some of his packages in mentors:P
<maclin> happyaron,如果不卸载ibus，是不是通过设置解决也可以？laney说可以通过im-config设置？
<ypwong> maclin, give it a try
<ypwong> smartboyhw, which package? I can help to ask somebody
<smartboyhw> ypwong, no need then:P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, why?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I don't want you to spend your time asking somebody else:P
<ypwong> smartboyhw, :)
 * ypwong is always happy to help
<happyaron> ypwong: 我觉得只要有libibus就行
<happyaron> ypwong: 因为g-s-d和g-c-c开--enable-ibus的时候要用到这个库来编译
<ypwong> happyaron, saucy 的 gnome-settings-daemon 现在依赖 ibus 了，所以 ubuntukylin 不能删掉 ibus
 * ypwong &
<happyaron> ypwong: 应该不是依赖ibus吧，如果直接依赖那就是bug了
<happyaron> ypwong: 依赖的应该是libibus
<happyaron> ypwong: 果然，这个依赖是他们硬写到d/control里的，估计是为了保证升级吧。实在ugly，bug伺候……
<ypwong> happyaron, 他们没你懂啊 :)
<happyaron> ypwong: 没有咋懂，我觉得seb128连之前加ibus依赖的时候也理解错那个人的意思了……
<ypwong> 难怪...
<happyaron> ypwong: seb128可能今天就会sponsor那俩包把ibus依赖处理了。
<happyaron> maclin: 收到邮件了？
<maclin> 晚上去三号院安排学生推进推荐机型的问题，刚回来
<happyaron> o
<maclin> 你是说seb128会搞定了？
<happyaron> maclin: 我和他谈了并且发了debdiff，他一会儿就传。
<happyaron> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218342
<maclin> 那太好了，不然这个问题就大了，开始还一直以为是ubuntu也存在的问题...
<maclin> 这两个包的依赖问题jbicha说很早就讨论了，确实不太理解为啥会让他们依赖ibus啊
<happyaron> 其实jbicha的意见是觉得不需要依赖ibus，但是seb128觉得既然是开了集成就最好加上，然后就混乱了……
<maclin> 难怪。之前讨论的邮件没关注上这个问题，没想到会对这个有影响，看来以后需要及时关注
<maclin> 那现在我们这一块不需要专门再做什么处理了吧？
<happyaron> 要看一下生成iso的时候，会不会把Recommends的包也装上
<happyaron> ibus是从Depends搬到Recommends了
<maclin> 恩，如果Recommends包装上就肯定没问题对吧？要不要我们再考虑后备方案？
<happyaron> recommends装了的话，就会导致iso里有ibus……
<smartboyhw> Suggests?
<happyaron> smartboyhw: seb128 不同意 :)
<happyaron> 我也木有办法
<smartboyhw> happyaron, sigh
<maclin> 那默认的还是fcitx吧？
<happyaron> smartboyhw: 总比写死依赖好得多了。
<happyaron> maclin: y
<happyaron> maclin: 所以要关注一下iso里如何能默认用fcitx且不把ibus拖进来。
<happyaron> libibus是必须装的，但ibus*不需要。
<smartboyhw> happyaron, wait, I thought ${shlib:Depends} will only install libibus
<smartboyhw> Um, delete "only"
<smartboyhw> I mean, it won't install ibus itself
<happyaron> smartboyhw: ibus (> 1.5.0) was hand coded in d/control
<happyaron> >= 1.5.0
<smartboyhw> happyaron, then delete it
<happyaron> smartboyhw: it is what going to happen.
<ypwong> happyaron, 除了 g-s-d, g-c-c 也会处理吗？
<happyaron> ypwong: 是的，俩都会处理。
<ypwong> thank
<ypwong> s
<maclin> gnome-session是不是由这两个附带处理了？
<maclin> 刚想起来，我测试时发现gnoem-session这个包也被卸载了
<happyaron> maclin: 因为gnome-session 依赖g-s-d
<maclin> 恩，明白了，那就等着明天早上的ISO测试了:)
<happyaron> maclin: g-c-c还没upload，g-s-d已经publish
<JackYu> 哦，我看seb128还在忙着主持session
<happyaron> 嗯
<JackYu> bug #1218263
<JackYu> happyaron, hi
<JackYu> happyaron, ypwong, I sent a email to you. Hope we can  upgrade these packages before feature freeze.
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-30
<maclin> happyaron, ping
<happyaron> JackYu: got it, will have a look soon
<happyaron> maclin: pong
<JackYu> happyaron, thanks.
<maclin> happyaron, penghuan下载最新的g-c-c发现ibus的依赖没有变化
<happyaron> maclin: 我看一下
<happyaron> maclin: gsd没问题了对吗
<maclin> 这个还没看
<happyaron> 额，我等下再看，出去一下。。。
<penghuan>  gsd依赖也在
<happyaron> penghuan: 你的g-s-d/g-c-c的版本号是多少
<penghuan> gsd  3.6.4-0ubuntu17
<happyaron> penghuan: 这个是旧版啊
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon
<penghuan> gcc 3.6.3-0ubuntu31
<happyaron> 最新的是19
<penghuan> 我apt-get source下载的
<happyaron> 18去的依赖
<penghuan> 在13.10系统上
<happyaron> 对
<happyaron> 你换官方源
<happyaron> archive.ubuntu.com
<penghuan> OK ，我试试
<happyaron> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center
<happyaron> 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu33
<penghuan> 国内源一般多久跟官方源同步一次
<happyaron> penghuan: 源直接区别很大
<happyaron> *源之间
<penghuan> 是的，刚试了官方源里面是最新的了
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> penghuan: 建议你测试一下，如果不装ibus，登录的时候是否会崩溃
<penghuan> OK
<penghuan> aron：刚测试了，删除ibus后登录正常，这个问题应该是修复了
<happyaron> penghuan: 嗯，ibus不删除的话，不管用哪个输入法，ibus-daemon一直在后台运行
<happyaron> 这个是刚刚搞进去的问题，我今天跟进。
<smartboyhw> ypwong, please extend my membership in ~lp-l10n-zh-hk
<maclin> smartboyhw, ypwong，我在qatracker上申请的rebuild的请求持续了六个多小时，现在还没有结束，而且无法取消，是不是build出问题了？
<smartboyhw> maclin, ;O
<smartboyhw> That's a problem
<smartboyhw> maclin, ask in #ubuntu-release
<maclin> smartboyhw，是cjwatson负责这个吗？
<smartboyhw> maclin, it can be anybody on the Release Team
<maclin> ok， thanks
<happyaron> ypwong jzheng_afk youker-assistant is accepted into the archive.
<smartboyhw> That's a congratulations to you all
<happyaron> :)
 * smartboyhw wonders where has ypwong escaped
<smartboyhw> I need him to extend my ~lp-l10n-zh-hk membership in Launchpad
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> I had a lenthy talk at #ubuntu-desktop on the ibus issue, the new behaviour of g-s-d will very probably be reverted.
<smartboyhw> happyaron, good
<happyaron> but it's desired to add a feature to ibus, to make it quit silently when detected another IM is already running.
<ypwong> smartboyhw, TGIF :)
<smartboyhw> ypwong, TGIF?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, extended to 3 more years!
<JackYu> smartboyhw, happyaron, do you use amd64 os?
<ypwong> smartboyhw, or do you want to be admin?
<JackYu> 新的ISO出来了，目前只有amd64的，能否测一下之前的问题是否存在？
<JackYu> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntukylin/daily-live/20130830/
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I can be admin:)
<happyaron> JackYu: yes
<ypwong> smartboyhw, if you wish
<smartboyhw> ypwong, I wish to,
<JackYu> happyaron, 这次居然没有生成32的iso。。。
<smartboyhw> JackYu, um, I think it's because they made 32-bit builds twice
<smartboyhw> JackYu, so, not sure if they have any problems there
<ypwong> JackYu, 没过 QA?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, as I said, they made 32-bit ISOs twice
<smartboyhw> So...
<JackYu> smartboyhw, 不清楚是什么原因，只有今天的没有i386，以前都有
<JackYu> ypwong, 我这是32位的，还没有测。。。
<ypwong> smartboyhw, you mean still building or some issues they still figuring out?
<smartboyhw> ypwong, both are possible, to be honest
 * ypwong go washing dishes.
 * ypwong &
<JackYu> smartboyhw, 但是已经过去2个多小时了
<smartboyhw> JackYu, dunno, ask cjwatson
<JackYu> happyaron, smartboyhw, 我在用debdiff打patch时，新的package中有增加的二进制文件（比如图片），没有包含到diff文件中，这样如何处理呢？
<happyaron> JackYu: 没办法
<smartboyhw> JackYu, can't understand what you are asking
<smartboyhw> You mean, there's a new picture, and you want to include it?
<smartboyhw> Um, I would rather prefer you make an release of the app to include it-.-
<JackYu> such as this upgrade request: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1218460
<smartboyhw> JackYu, hmm, you need to ask the experts
 * smartboyhw would rather prefer JackYu to upload the .dsc, the .source_changes, the .debian.tar.gz, and the .orig.tar.gz
<JackYu> 从1.0.5到1.0.6,增加了图片，但是debdiff中没有
<JackYu> smartboyhw, that's a good suggestion:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, tell them that you can't make a debdiff since you have pictures, they will be fine
 * smartboyhw rarely uses debdiffs anyway
<smartboyhw> But that's Kubuntu system:P
<JackYu> I'm doing that...
<JackYu> maclin, 你能测64位的ISO不？
<maclin> 我不能，正在QQ上问jiaowen
<maclin> ypwong，你那边方便测试一下吗？
<maclin> 我机器是32位的
<JackYu> 刚才我问了happyaron和smartboyhw，aron应该可以。
<happyaron> JackYu: 我在纠结ibus集成的问题，有点忙不过来。。。
<JackYu> 呵呵，好的
<smartboyhw> I can't sorry, compiling Qt5 here for KDE Frameworks 5
<JackYu> 那我们再想办法。。。
<smartboyhw> (And that is VERY long0
<happyaron> JackYu: #-desktop有一兄弟比较执着于集成，但是会把我们的东西搞出regression
<smartboyhw> happyaron, who the?
<JackYu> happyaron, 看到了。。。
<smartboyhw> JackYu, who's that guy?
<smartboyhw> JackYu, OY, you uploaded the wrong thign
<smartboyhw> JackYu, create a Personal Package archive. Run debuild -S in your packaging branch, and type "dput ppa:<your ppa>"
<smartboyhw> Then, give the .dsc link in your ppa....
<JackYu> smartboyhw, 你是说不要直接给源码的tar包？
<smartboyhw> JackYu, sigh
<smartboyhw> Here's what I need for a upload
<smartboyhw> A .dsc file
<smartboyhw> A source.changes file
<JackYu> sure. I will do that in the next one.
<smartboyhw> A debian.tar.gz file
<smartboyhw> A orig.tar.gz file
<smartboyhw> JackYu, you can get these files using debuild -S
<smartboyhw> JackYu, ah wait
<JackYu> I did
<smartboyhw> You are on correct ground
<smartboyhw> This is a native application
<smartboyhw> JackYu, so, you only need a .dsc file I think
<JackYu>   smartboyhw, 我在local debuild一个.dsc或者在PPA上build出来，都是可以的吧？
<JackYu> smartboyhw, 关于输入法，可以到#ubuntu-devel，aron正在热烈讨论中。。。
<smartboyhw> JackYu, debuild -S
<smartboyhw> Not debuild, these two things are different:)
<smartboyhw> JackYu, can't see any discussion currently
<smartboyhw> You mean -desktop?
<JackYu> 是的，desktop，刚才说错了
<smartboyhw> Uh, is the person jbicha?
<smartboyhw> He's one of the most respected devs (for me)
<JackYu> :)
<happyaron> smartboyhw: he's the one dealing with input method while he does not use it, just like those gnome people.
<happyaron> that's something bad.
<JackYu> yep, that's the problem.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, I think somebody uploaded the package already
<JackYu> yes.
<JackYu> before you told me.
<smartboyhw> JackYu, :)
<smartboyhw> That does include the images right/
<JackYu> :)
#ubuntukylin-devel 2013-08-31
<maclin> happyaron，ping
<xiaoji> 各位好
<xiaoji> ？
<xiaoji> IRC没有人？
<maclin> xiaoji, 你好
<xiaoji> 你好
<xiaoji> 怎么才这么点人
<maclin> 今天周末，而且很多人昨天加班，还没上来
<xiaoji> 平常人多不多？
<xiaoji> 您是哪位？开发者？
<maclin> 呵呵，平常还是有不少，这里大部分是开发者
<xiaoji> 我不算开发者，是论坛版主，好久没关注kylin了
<maclin> 欢迎回来！
<happyaron> maclin: pong
<maclin> 最新的iso里面问题已经解决了，但是发现在DASH中输入中文又出现问题了
<maclin> 需要超过5个字母才能输入，或者先输入几个英文字母再输入中文才能输入
<happyaron> maclin: 额
<happyaron> maclin: 好奇怪。。。
<happyaron> 这个再找找原因吧，我没注意。
<maclin> 原来NUX存在过类似问题，超过6个候选字不能输入，现在是超过5个才能输入，感觉像是NUX的问题
<maclin> 这个应该跟fcitx关系不大吧？
<happyaron> maclin: 没有跟进nux那边，得看看nux最近有没有更新
<happyaron> 有更新的话可以尝试降级看看
<maclin> happyaron, 好的，现在有点儿事情，我晚点儿试试，有问题再跟你请教，thanks:)
<happyaron> :)
<smartboyhw> maclin, did you manage to get an i386 image?
<maclin> smartboyhw, yes, I got it this morning:)
<smartboyhw> maclin, great:)
<smartboyhw> maclin, any big bugs? (except the nux/fcitx problem)
<maclin> smartboyhw, the login error have solved in this image.
<smartboyhw> maclin, good
<maclin> smartboyhw, no other bugs so far
<smartboyhw> maclin, greato
<maclin> smartboyhw, thanks, we are still doing the tests:)
<smartboyhw> maclin, you guys have excellent support from Chinese government and Canonical, I wish every flavour can have the resources as yours-.-
<xiaoji> hello,everyone
<xiaoji> 咋还是没人啊。。
<xiaoji> ？
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-25
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron:帮忙check下天气插件和优客助手的代码入库，谢谢
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-26
<Kobe_Lee> @happyaron,优客助手目前不存在777的文件了啊
<Kobe_Lee> 呼叫happyaron
<ypwong> JackYu, leonard and I are on the phone now
<ypwong> Kobe_Lee, happyaron 现在在美国市区
<ypwong> 时区
<Kobe_Lee> ypwong,好的，我晚上联系他
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-28
<ypwong> shijing, hi
<ypwong> shijing, 在吗
<JackYu> ypwong, happyaron, 关于厂商Logo的事情，有什么解决办法没
<ypwong> JackYu, 需要找  legal 确认
<ypwong> 我觉得
<JackYu> ypwong, 确认的结果肯定是不能直接加入。。。
<JackYu> 只能在线加载了
<ypwong> JackYu, 不一定
<JackYu> 比如，放到UK服务器上？
<JackYu> ypwong, 那你发一个邮件出来？
<ypwong> 我说了没用呢，legal 说了算
<ypwong> JackYu, 那些 logo 你们自己画的还是从什么地方拿？
<JackYu> ypwong, 网上下的。。。
<ypwong> JackYu, 改为程序网上下吧，然后放到 cache 里，下一次就不用下了
<ypwong> 不联网就没办法了
<JackYu> ypwong, 好，我也认为目前只能这样了。
<JackYu> ypwong, 下周搞定。
<JackYu> 不过这样也方便我们更新。
<ypwong> good
<ypwong> JackYu, shijing 好像看不到我发给他信息
<JackYu> ypwong, 你是说邮件？还是IRC》
<ypwong> irc
<ypwong> JackYu, 可能下午忙翻译
<JackYu> 额。。。我也没看到呢
<JackYu> 你再发一下？
<shijing> hi ypwong
<ypwong> shijing, 还没下班？
<shijing> 我们今晚加班
<shijing> 您找我有事？
<ypwong> shijing, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1362086 是 live iso 还是安装后出事？
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362086 in Ubuntu "install the system, start the os, some windows flashing" [Undecided,New]
<shijing> uk是安装后，ubuntu是live
<ypwong> shijing, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1362086 和  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1362141 是在两台不同机器？
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362086 in Ubuntu "install the system, start the os, some windows flashing" [Undecided,New]
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362141 in Ubuntu "applications in indicator were disappear, the desktop is abnormal,could not use." [Undecided,New]
<shijing> 是不同机器，
<shijing> 1362086 dell 台式机   1362141 hp笔记本
<ypwong> shijing, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1362086 希望能拍个短视频 (mp4) 这样好理解，同时上传  .cache/upstart/gnome-session-Unity.log
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362086 in Ubuntu "install the system, start the os, some windows flashing" [Undecided,New]
<ypwong> shijing, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1362141: 需要截屏分析
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1362141 in Ubuntu "applications in indicator were disappear, the desktop is abnormal,could not use." [Undecided,New]
<shijing> 好的
<ypwong> 多谢
<shijing> @ypwong 1362141 截屏已经上传
<ypwong> shijing, 1362141 点左边程序 icon 无反应？
<shijing> 是的
<shijing> 只有鼠标能动，邮件菜单也出不来
<shijing> 右键
<shijing> @ypwong  视频和log文件已经上传
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-29
<shijing> @ypwong 0828 daily iso 升级了内核，#1362086 现象没有出现
<Kobe_Lee> @ypwong, happyaron:优客助手源码里面建立了po文件夹，里面包含youker_assistant.pot模版，昨天尝试着管理到LP上的Translations，今天还没效果，请问需要如何关联？谢谢
#ubuntukylin-devel 2014-08-30
<ypwong> happyaron, saw Linus?
<happyaron> ypwong: yup
<happyaron> how do you know that?
<Moon_Cheetah> Hi, goodnight!
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-08-25
<wsdjeg> 看来也没多少人亚
<wsdjeg> \exit
<dmick1> ubuntukylin.com email is bouncing with DNS problem on AAAA record; A record still seems to work, gives 119.40.56.187.  Anyone have any information about the problem?
#ubuntukylin-devel 2015-08-26
<ypwong> jackyu, will there be meeting today?
<ypwong> dmick1, I don't see ubuntukylin.com has AAAA record
<ypwong> dmick1, are you on ipv6?
<jackyu> ypwong, no? meeting next Monday:)
<ypwong> jackyu, how about beta1?
<ypwong> going well?
<jackyu> ypwong ,yes, dong QA now
<ypwong> jackyu, daily build 的 indicator-bluetooth 是什么版本？
<jackyu> ypwong, indicator-bluetooth 0.0.6+14.10.20141006-0ubuntu1
